# Bleeding After Sex - Should I Be Worried ?



## Jacey

I had an early m/c around xmas day /boxing day - i was approx 5wks. I had mainly spotting during the m/c but my bleeding stopped completely on 6th Jan.

Since then on and off i ve had a range of symptoms which I ve put down to my hormones settling back down. I have PCOS and irreg periods and prior to the m/c my periods had been averaging at approx a 5 wk cycle.

On 24th Jan, I was having sex with my partner and afterwards we noticed some light orangy/ pinky / red blood - not watery but a faint colour. I presumed that this was the start of my first AF. *To be honest it was more like spotting than a bleed*

Well I had a bath and put on a towel. I felt fine all evening and when I went to the toilet a few hours later the bleeding had stopped. Didnt think much of it and assumed AF would be in full flow by this morning {Sun}. 

The next morning I woke up and had no bleeding / spotting what so ever nor any pains etc but my boobs just felt a teeny bit tingly for some reason?? Around lunchtime I noticed a small amount of brown discharge on my towel. It was a light brown colour & i had no aches or pains etc

Since then I've had sex threes times and this exact same type and amont of spotting has happened each time. Yesterday daytime I had mild backache and stomach twinges and my boobs felt sensitive like they were sunburnt. This morning I have no aches or cramps but my boobs feel just as sensitive.

As mentioned earlier, since my m/c i ve had a range of symptoms which i ve assumed to be hormone related, on a different thread a few days ago someone suggested my symptoms could be pregnancy related, I did a normal home test which was negative on 12th Jan and an early detection test on 22nd Jan which had a very faint line but cud have easily been an evap line. 

AF still hasnt show and I tested BFN on 27/01 - should I be worried ??? Any ideas 

Thanks x


----------



## MrsJD

Hi Hun,

This is sounding positive, try testing again as I think you maybe pregnant and the bleed was implantation.

Did you have a natural MC or DnC?

XXX


----------



## Jacey

Hi I had a nat miscarriage - i did think of implantation bleeding myself at first but i didnt think it lasted this long {9 days} and the bleeding / spotting is lasts literally 20-30 mins after intercourse and the brown discharge for a day or so after that.
Non of it is excessive nor do i have any pains etc

Will grab a test when im next out and maybe test again but will hopefully be after the snow disappears x


----------



## bklove

maybe your cervix is still sensitive from the mc? dunno.


----------



## Jacey

Yeah just not sure, guess it could be but we were having reg sex after the m/c without this spotting for a couple of weeks, who knows another of lifes mysteries lol 

Thanks x


----------



## MrsJD

Jacey said:


> Hi I had a nat miscarriage - i did think of implantation bleeding myself at first but i didnt think it lasted this long {9 days} and the bleeding / spotting is lasts literally 20-30 mins after intercourse and the brown discharge for a day or so after that.
> Non of it is excessive nor do i have any pains etc
> 
> Will grab a test when im next out and maybe test again but will hopefully be after the snow disappears x

Just one thing, did they check your levels returned to 0. If it's not implantation then maybe it's old blood left and you might need a DnC.

Keep me posted on the test.

XXXXXX


----------



## Jacey

They tracked my levels to 13 and discharged me and a home preg test was done about 5 days later which was negative. Would have thought that as its a pinky orangy colour that is wouldnt be old blood but guess u just never know.

Am going to try and find an ultra sensitive hpt test and see what that tells me if anything, too lazy to go and buy one so might just order online instead lol x

Will update soon x


----------



## MrsJD

Well that's good news that the levels went down.

So to me I think it's going to be a :bfp: woo hoo!!!!! online tests takes 24 hours, get to the shops :rofl:

XXXX


----------



## Jacey

Im just tooo lazy lol, shame ur not nearer id send u for me lol x


----------



## MrsJD

Jacey said:


> Im just tooo lazy lol, shame ur not nearer id send u for me lol x

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

I'm a POAS WHORE and couldn't wait till the next day for them to come.

XXX


----------



## Widger

Sorry can't help, hope it is good news for you.


----------



## Jacey

No worries widger - think am gonna def do a test becase as well as my other symptoms tofay I have had odd sensations in my tummy like a vacumn suction feeling and a really wierd taste in my mouth despite cleaning my teeth and using mouth wash - am probably just going insane, shame there's not a test u can buy 4 that too lol x


----------



## Jacey

**update**

Well I think AF is starting - had cramps, aches and mild pains all over all evening, just went to toilet and had light pink spotting again {no sex this time lol } so I think all of my symptoms must have been AF related, guess it threw me coz prior to m/c I never sed to get any AF/PMS/PMT symptoms full stop.

Fully expect AF to be in full flow by the morning now - bit disapointed but least i know that a new cycle is due 
Thanks everyone for advice , support over past few wks x


----------



## MrsJD

Oh Jacey atleast you can start tracking from your AF.

:hugs:

XXX


----------



## Jacey

Well went to bed not long after i posted and got up this morning and no bleeding or spotting so again just dont know. Im sure i ve read somewhere that some people can spot up to a week before their AF so am wondering if maybe its just taking its time to arrive as I had some mild cramping and aches etc yest...........guess its back to waiting and seeing lol .........what a palava x


----------



## MrsJD

OMG, so the witch didn't come after all !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:test: :test: :test: :test: :test: 

XXXXXX


----------



## Jacey

Not yet she hasnt lol, whats the best test to buy do u think??


----------



## MrsJD

To be honest I like Asda's own. It's ultra sensitive and picks up 25 mlu. I done this on saturday and got a :bfp: followed by a digi on sunday.

FRER is 25mlu too but to be honest asda's always work for me and you get a pack of two for under a five.

XXX


----------



## MrsJD

ps I had terrible AF cramps last thursday night so was surprised at :bfp: on sat

XX


----------



## Jacey

Well I went to the local chemist and they only had the digital ones so i grabbed one anyway but it might not be sensitive enough. Will try it in the morning if i can hold out that long lol, will update afterwards x


----------



## MrsJD

I think they are 50mlu hun.

They are way to expensive to waste, so try and hold off till the morning.

Good luck :hug:

XXX


----------



## Jacey

Yes I'll do my best to - keep getting small amounts of light pink spotting this afternoon on and off - just a wipe, I strongly suspect AF to be honest so will be a relief either way, was toying with idea of holding off "weeing & drinking " for 3-4 hours and trying a test then, have already done 1 hour so far lol, will have to see how it goes!


----------



## MrsJD

MMMMMmmm sounds like she might show hun.

Well let me know if you do the test.

XXXX


----------



## Jacey

of course i will, if i can hold off til just after 9pm then it'll be 4 hours since i last went to toilet or had a drink so hopefully will be concentrated enough - will let u know x


----------



## MrsJD

OMG I could never hold my pee that long, good luck hun.

XXXX


----------



## Jacey

Tell me about it im absolutely bursting & desperate for a drink ! Not much longer to go & the funniest thing is I just KNOW its goin to be negative LMAO 

Things we do hey, will let u know in a bit lol x


----------



## MrsJD

Jacey said:


> Tell me about it im absolutely bursting & desperate for a drink ! Not much longer to go & the funniest thing is I just KNOW its goin to be negative LMAO
> 
> Things we do hey, will let u know in a bit lol x

Maybe but they aren't very sensitive hun. But you never know.

XXXXX


----------



## Jacey

This is just not funny lol - just did it and got an error message meaning that either i didnt keep the test flat after using it {which i did} or that i used too much or too little urine, well i wee'd into a container and followed instructions to the letter, thats sooooo funny coz i deffo need to retest and so wont know 2nite now anyway ...............can u believe it lol x


----------



## MrsJD

OMG no way, how unfair is that :hissy:

Do you have an asda near you?

XXX


----------



## Jacey

Have a tescos am toyin with grabbing one of theirs as they are 25miu, they shut at 10 so cud just about make it ..........how sad am i lol x


----------



## sam76

go and get one, cant wait!!!!! ha ha goodluck


----------



## MrsJD

Jacey said:


> Have a tescos am toyin with grabbing one of theirs as they are 25miu, they shut at 10 so cud just about make it ..........how sad am i lol x

GO, GO, GO as you'll never sleep. Make sure you get the double pack :rofl:

XXXX


----------



## Jacey

Hiya - went there and got the double pack so as soon as im ready to wee again i'll try one, was hoping the cool air might make me need to go, ............this is soooooo funny esp coz like i said earlier i just know its going to be BFN but at the moment i dont care coz its kept me entertained this evening lol

As soon as I wee i'll test, still havent had a drink so will see what happens now, knowing my luck AF will come before i need a wee lol xx


----------



## MrsJD

Jacey said:


> Hiya - went there and got the double pack so as soon as im ready to wee again i'll try one, was hoping the cool air might make me need to go, ............this is soooooo funny esp coz like i said earlier i just know its going to be BFN but at the moment i dont care coz its kept me entertained this evening lol
> 
> As soon as I wee i'll test, still havent had a drink so will see what happens now, knowing my luck AF will come before i need a wee lol xx

The joys of POAS and the lengths we go to :rofl:

Well Mrs, I really need to go to bed and the reason being is I've been up since 2.30am (I went to bed at 7.30pm last night and went out like a light) my body only needs 7 hours sleep :hissy:

But then again, I'll probably not sleep thinking about this thread. 

Hopefully, you'll need to pee soon :pop:

XXX


----------



## Jacey

1000% NEGATIVE LMAO !!!!

Just did it, oh well as i said kept me entertained, has to be AF but least I ve got a spare test for the future lol 

Yes I too need my bed soon, sleep well & heres to another fun filled day lol x


----------



## MrsJD

Yes it's was a fun filled and exciting day :rofl:

Now lets look on the positive side of this. :witch: comes then you can get back on track with TTC :happydance: As you know they tell you, "have atleast one period" god they will kill me next week when I tell them I'm pregnant AGAIN, 3 weeks after my MC :hissy:

Get on the OPK and preseed hun :rofl:

XXXX


----------



## Jacey

They will just have to lump it wont they !! 

Wish AF would hurry up now though as it is really driving me insane lol, again no blleeding or spotting this morning, but feels like there is but nothing there when i go - dare say will have some more spotting soon enough and FX'd that AF will hurry up & show

Goodness knows what i'll come up with doing today to entertain me lol 
Enjoy ur day & take it easy 
MANY CONGRATS ON UR BFP TOO xxxxxxxxx


----------



## MrsJD

Thanks Jacey!

God, this is insane, one minute stopping the next nothing, what is going on???????

Did you do that other thest this morning? :rofl:

XXXX


----------



## Jacey

Yes it is strange isnt it, I did do the test with FMU and it was BFN so i think its fair to say im not pregnant that said, I was half asleep when i did it & as its a mid stream test I did accidently wee over the control window LMAO !!!

That said I think by doing that would only have given a false positive not a false negative so dont think there is much point doing any more tests lol, sure AF will arrive soon, she prob just stuck in the snow somewhere lol !! Still no blood or spotting yet today though


----------



## MrsJD

I've done that many a time :rofl: hence the reason why I always pee in a sample cup now.

Yes well, the snow has alot to answer for :rofl:

XXX


----------



## Jacey

Glad to know im not alone then !! I could have kicked myself when I did it lol. Have had no bleeding or spotting today so am totally puzzled, will be googling my symptoms later on no doubt & diagnosing myself with all sorts !

Have a good evening x


----------



## MrsJD

Jacey said:


> Glad to know im not alone then !! I could have kicked myself when I did it lol. Have had no bleeding or spotting today so am totally puzzled, will be googling my symptoms later on no doubt & diagnosing myself with all sorts !
> 
> Have a good evening x

Why don't you get the doctors to do your bloods? It's worth asking them.

You too hun.

XXX


----------



## Jacey

I had considered that but since my gps surgery has expanded they are utterly useless, I had to fight to get a referral to a specialist for PCOS and despite my pleading I had to go private coz my GP reckoned all my bloods were fine, went private had tests, diagnosed with mild PCOS and transferred back to NHS under the specialist, that senario has happened twice and they refused to send me to EPAU at xmas when I suspected a m/c. I just know they will tell me its just my hormones and not enough time has passed to warrant a blood test.

If I knew of somewhere private to go Id prob go and have the test ! We are hoping to move area soon so hopefully be able to find a decent GP!

For time being I'll sit and wait, its been 6 weeks today since the m/c so maybe i'll give it another fortnight and if no AF by then visit the dreaded doc!

Right hubby has demanded I cook his dinner NOW !! Speak soon xx


----------



## MrsJD

Oh Mrs, the NHS are crap in some areas. 

6 weeks??? MMMMmmmm I agree if it isn't her in another two weeks, definately get to the doctors, have you had anymore bleeding?

XX


----------



## Jacey

Hiya

I had no bleeding or spotting at all yesterday. However have woken up this morning and am bleeding now, not excessive yet but enough to wear a towel so can safely say this is has got to be my AF. So at least I know where I stand now and I presume I can take today as CD1.

Lets just hope AF isnt a bad one since its my first since the m/c. Least I've had a bit of fun these past couple of days lol x


----------



## MrsJD

Very true, it will get you back on track hun! I would count today as CD1.

Yes me too. Atleast it lifts your spirits rather than being down.

XXXX


----------



## tonixxx

I was wondering if anybody has been through the same sort of thing, 

I had a missed misscarriage on 10th may and had to have medical management to remove the baby i was meant to be 13 weeks prgenant but heart had stopped at 9/10 weeks. After the medical management misscarriage i bled heavy for about 2 weeks i then had my first period exactky four weeks after the misscarriage and stopped bleeding four days ago. However i had sex with my boyfriend this morning and when i went to the toilet was bleeding, is this normal? also before my period started the doctors found i had an infection which was treated with antibiotics after a weeks course. Anybody been through the same thing as im really worried and just want to start trying again ? x


----------

